# hutch petals out of sight price; why?



## kenji (Apr 21, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.com/140534860880


----------



## bud poe (Apr 21, 2011)

Did you read the description?  Made in USA, NOS, killer design (for 80's BMX) plus a cool story behind them and their designer...I wouldn't pay it but someone might???


----------



## partsguy (Apr 22, 2011)

$hit! Someone has more dollar$ than $en$e.


----------



## MartyW (Apr 22, 2011)

Damn those would hurt sliding up the Ol' Shin!!


----------



## partsguy (Apr 23, 2011)

Shin pads? lol


----------



## bairdco (Apr 23, 2011)

it's because a lot of people who grew up riding BMX bikes in the 70's and 80's traded all that fun in and became nostalgic yuppies. 

the same thing has happened with old skateboards. it's amazing what some of my old stuff goes for these days.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 24, 2011)

Holly cow!!!!!! So they sold for about 1850.00 U.S.D.!!!!! I would think there would be a bike attached to them.


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 27, 2011)

Anything Hutch is pricey! Pedals are one of the first things to go on a BMX bike. I agree, way too much for me, lol.


----------



## ericbaker (May 7, 2011)

just like anything else... rarity, condition, and desirability


----------

